#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 相簿上傳照片的故障

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

開啟一個新相簿，把照片傳到附件都沒問題，但將照片從附件轉到相簿里時就常常【該頁無法顯示（錯誤500）】，相簿里每次只有兩張加入
希望技術部門能早日解決這一問題~

----------

